# Contest: Download Speed



## Hello

Lol, not really a contest, just something to do for fun. 

Use this- http://www.dslreports.com/stest?loc=1 .

Complete the test, and post your results!

My Download speed: *1090 kbps*

My Upload speed: *233 kbps*

It's in California, so for those of you who live closer to there, your results will probably be more accurate. And for people like me who live on the east coast, or not even in the United States, you results will probably be more inaccurate.


----------



## MasterGooby

Download: *3747* 
Upload: *502* 

I have Cox Cable in College Station, TX.

I'm a noob to the forum and unemployed, but hey, it sure beats working!


----------



## iLL-Faded

Your download speed : *3164085 bps, or 3089 kbps.*
A *386.2 KB/sec* transfer rate.
Your upload speed : *461521 bps, or 450 kbps.*

live in arizona, and I have cox cable


----------



## Hello

Wow, I loose. .


----------



## Geoff

1969 Down
210 Up

Im suppose to have 2.5Mbps down, 256Kb up, but im not complaining sinc they upgraded me from 256Kbps down at no additional charge .

Whats up Hello?  Finally get to talk to someone thats somewhat close to me, lol


----------



## MasterGooby

I'm pretty happy with my service.  Sometimes i'll get actual downloads at like 900 kbs.  This is SOMETIMES of course.  Usually it's around 500 kbs actual speed.  There's another plan thats faster, but it's more and i'm poor.


----------



## TonyBAMF

2005-06-14 23:07:03 EST: 22834 / 3352
Your download speed : 23382389 bps, or 22834 kbps.
A 2854.2 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 3432608 bps, or 3352 kbps. 



Is this good 

BTW, I am in La Jolla San Diego


----------



## MasterGooby

I'm jealous!


----------



## TonyBAMF

Me too, I am at work .


----------



## dunerider5

Thats crazy...

Mines 4662 down and 508 up.  Cox cable bitches. lol


----------



## MasterGooby

HA!  I used to get those speeds when I was using Road Runner, which is a much better service...but Cox is all I can get here.


----------



## Praetor

T3 @ 5200KB/s (hehe someone else in the building is chewing up ~3Mbits )


----------



## M0ddingMan1a

Your download speed : 3731482 bps, or 3644 kbps.

Your upload speed : 351852 bps, or 343 kbps.

...=)/=(


----------



## dragon2309

Your download speed : 1276807 bps, or 1246 kbps.
A 155.8 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 240252 bps, or 234 kbps.


----------



## Cromewell

@Home my line is rated for 2.5MBit/s down, 768KBit/s up (I think, may be 512KBit/s up)
Here my speed is slightly skewed 
Your download speed : 1455867 bps, or 1421 kbps.
A 177.7 KB/sec transfer rate.
 Your upload speed is much faster than down.. have you tweaked?
Your upload speed : 2928328 bps, or 2859 kbps.


----------



## Yeti

Down: 6454 kbs
Up: 3144 kbs


----------



## dragon2309

What kind of connection are you on YETI, it seems kinda impressive.


----------



## Yeti

Military intranet


----------



## NOOBIE

Your download speed : 1161546 bps, or 1137 kbps, Your upload speed : 214646 bps, or 209 kbps, i live in australia and thats the fastest adsl speed you can get, i think. and if u want fast cable its ***ing expensive


----------



## dragon2309

Lucky you YETI, i take it it's free for you then?


----------



## Yeti

> Lucky you YETI, i take it it's free for you then?


Comes with the job


----------



## dragon2309

LOL, do you have lots of restrictions on what you can access or is it pretty good in that department


----------



## Byteman

@work  

2005-06-15 12:59:21 EST: 1347 / 1374
Your download speed : 1379589 bps, or 1347 kbps.
A 168.4 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 1407408 bps, or 1374 kbps.


----------



## Yeti

> LOL, do you have lots of restrictions on what you can access or is it pretty good in that department


There's a few restrictions


----------



## Hello

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> 1969 Down
> 210 Up
> 
> Im suppose to have 2.5Mbps down, 256Kb up, but im not complaining sinc they upgraded me from 256Kbps down at no additional charge .
> 
> Whats up Hello?  Finally get to talk to someone thats somewhat close to me, lol


Chillin you?

Wow, you guys have fast connections.


----------



## joshj

2005-06-15 18:36:22 EST: 1248 / 317
Your download speed : 1278801 bps, or 1248 kbps.
A 156.1 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 324660 bps, or 317 kbps.

I tried it after I had my modem running for quite some time, and got a pretty bad result (around 1Mbps), but after I restarted my modem, the speed picked a bit up.  Any one else notice that?


----------



## flame1117

dunerider5 said:
			
		

> Thats crazy...
> 
> Mines 4662 down and 508 up.  Cox cable bitches. lol


heehee I use Cox



			
				MasterGooby said:
			
		

> HA!  I used to get those speeds when I was using Road Runner, which is a much better service...but Cox is all I can get here.


I use coz whats so bad about it. Whenever something wrong screw me doing it they fix it for free enxt day. plus hey its 4Mb's and that that expensive for it. I'll put up test results later i'm on my crappy PC because the fan by the other one broke and its way to hot.(Crappy=dosn't even have java haha)


----------



## Cromewell

@home
Your download speed : 2428083 bps, or 2371 kbps.
A 296.3 KB/sec transfer rate. --note I average 327KB/s downloading from closer servers
Your upload speed : 668939 bps, or 653 kbps.


----------



## loeakaodas

Here are my results

*speakeasy server:*
Your download speed : 2118203 bps, or 2068 kbps.
A 258.5 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 685307 bps, or 669 kbps.

*MegaPath server:*
Your download speed : 2069084 bps, or 2020 kbps.
A 252.5 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 683093 bps, or 667 kbps.

*linkLine server:*
Your download speed : 1967311 bps, or 1921 kbps.
A 240.1 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 711237 bps, or 694 kbps.

*[email protected] server:*
Your download speed : 2526823 bps, or 2467 kbps.
A 308.4 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 692111 bps, or 675 kbps.

I have Verizon DSL here in FL and the advertised speed is 3/768. I just can't wait until they strat laying fiber here and I can get FIOS.


----------



## matthewr2_1

I know I'm disqualified because I'm on dial-up Internet.  It sucks, too.  It takes ~15 minutes to download 1MB.  I never get CLOSE to the 53K the FCC limits dial-up to, but no one ever does.  Now I'm done ranting.


----------



## Cromewell

heheh I remember those days, once your on broadband you wont believe you got by on dial up


----------



## M0ddingMan1a

so... is there a way to boost up ur speed?


----------



## flame1117

Well i tryed it on my other PC now and this is what i got half way though on the upload part:Could not upload to blah blah blah then i tryed again and i couldn;t connect at all what the heck?


----------



## flame1117

I got it to work now 

2005-06-16 00:03:23 EST: 3949 / 507
Your download speed : 4044750 bps, or 3949 kbps.
A 493.7 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 519755 bps, or 507 kbps.

I'm behide a router and it shared with 2 other comps. I think one of them is turned off and the other is being uses my someone, I dont know what they are using it for so i might have tken up a lot a little or they might have just turned the PC off so.....thats is prabally at least a little less then i would get but i dont know for sure.



			
				Byteman said:
			
		

> @work
> 
> 2005-06-15 12:59:21 EST: 1347 / 1374
> Your download speed : 1379589 bps, or 1347 kbps.
> A 168.4 KB/sec transfer rate.
> Your upload speed : 1407408 bps, or 1374 kbps.


our upload speed is higher then your download!? haha.

I beat everyone expet that T3 connection, i think. Unless i missed a post. yay!


----------



## Byteman

> our upload speed is higher then your download!? haha.



T1 line!


----------



## Ba_Ba

2005-06-16 11:37:20 EST: 3688 / 353
Your download speed : 3776972 bps, or 3688 kbps.
A 461 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 362197 bps, or 353 kbps.


wow....i didnt know earthlink was this fast....


----------



## Hello

Mine get's me by enough.


----------



## Praetor

> I beat everyone expet that T3 connection, i think. Unless i missed a post. yay!


Well you dont beat Yeti's "a bit faster than T3" connect whatever its called either


----------



## tweaker

I've got fiber in my apartment, 10/10Mbps. It won't do me much good against that us server though..
(darn atlantic cable) =/

But heres a score against a Swedish server I found on dslreports.


----------



## Ba_Ba

10mps................i wish i live in Sweden.....


----------



## tweaker

Ba_Ba said:
			
		

> 10mps................i wish i live in Sweden.....


 
It's nice, but we have up to 100Mbps connections available as well if to change ISP and go up in price to $59. With those lines hovewer your often limited to around ~300Gb of traffic (up & down) each month which suck.

Mines much better at $25 with unlimited monthly traffic, but sure it depends on what you use it for..


----------



## Geoff

Are you saying that you can get a 100MBps internet speed for only $59 a month??? WOW

It costs us $42 a month for 2.5MBps DSL.


----------



## kobaj

Damn you guys are fast, I have 
880 dwn
313 up.
I am the slowest person with my zipcode and internet servise. *wonders off tweaking it for speed*


----------



## tweaker

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> Are you saying that you can get a 100MBps internet speed for only $59 a month??? WOW
> 
> It costs us $42 a month for 2.5MBps DSL.


 
Yeah but you know here we pay some serious tax, our government also have this 'broadband to everyone' policy and great money is put into this. When I traveled the us I was amazed on how incredibly cheap everything was..


----------



## flame1117

Praetor said:
			
		

> Well you dont beat Yeti's "a bit faster than T3" connect whatever its called either



I ment T1 typo, i think the person had T1 and yeah i forgot about yeti. stupid yeti and his better conection haha, im just joking yeti.


----------



## flame1117

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> Are you saying that you can get a 100MBps internet speed for only $59 a month??? WOW
> 
> It costs us $42 a month for 2.5MBps DSL.


I pay 39.99 a month for 4Mb cable lol, what servcie do you use?


----------



## TonyBAMF

A year ago when I lived in Cabo san lucas Mexico, I was paying 100$ a month for 1Mbit/512kbit


----------



## whateverd

Your download speed : 1153153 bps, or 1126 kbps.
A 140.7 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 475553 bps, or 464 kbps.

my neighbor uses Cox, I believe


----------



## Faaj

2005-06-22 16:30:39 EST: 912 / 92
Your download speed : 933951 bps, or 912 kbps.
A 114 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 94290 bps, or 92 kbps.


----------



## Bunchofstuff

what actual download speed are you guys gettin like in limewire and other P2P's with 4Mb cable? cause im about to get it with comcast july 7th ( can't wait , lol rite now i have 56k <--LOL ) they only charge 42.99 for the 4Mb and 52.99 for 6Mb


----------



## kalson

Down: 6924
Up: 974

shaw extreme-1 , up to 7mb/s


----------



## 20gig

man mines i live in australia and mine 9867 kbs down and 934 up Im soo happy its soo fast  up to 24mbs/


----------



## cell4me

8387 / 1420
Your download speed : 8444580 bps, or 8387 kbps.

Your upload speed : 1430619 bps, or 1420 kbps.


10Mb dsl


----------



## flame1117

Bunchofstuff said:
			
		

> what actual download speed are you guys gettin like in limewire and other P2P's with 4Mb cable? cause im about to get it with comcast july 7th ( can't wait , lol rite now i have 56k <--LOL ) they only charge 42.99 for the 4Mb and 52.99 for 6Mb


Don;t really use that stuff, but i have never experancies ANY lag, in any online game since i got it, expect that one server in china.... and one in sweden i think it was.


----------



## thedoors27

«698 down
		«229 up

LOL and i'm sposed to be on 2mb broadband. That's the uk for you utter rubbish for internet.


----------



## dyserq

Hmm ... i got 15 mb cable
I live in Australia as well


----------



## Platinum

I got 3249 down and 772 up


----------



## elmarcorulz

thedoors27 said:
			
		

> «698 down
> «229 up
> 
> LOL and i'm sposed to be on 2mb broadband. That's the uk for you utter rubbish for internet.


what test did you use?

ive got 3000 down an 300 up, near enough anyway


----------



## OS Dragon

My download speed : 289401 bps, or *282 kbps*.

My upload speed : 58430 bps, or *57 kbps*.

wow, thats terrible for cable broadband at 750 Kbps


----------



## colinstu

download: 1005 kbps
upload: 352 kbps

I got road runner cable


----------



## Steve-P42

800kb/s
200kb/s

optus cable


----------



## mega10169

Your download speed : 1362910 bps, or 1330 kbps.
A 166.3 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 108102 bps, or 105 kbps.
Which Equals:
D/L=166.25KBps
U/L=13.125KBps
Man that sucks...


----------



## Camper

I Love AOL. It's super fast 9.0 Optimized allows me to go on the internet   
and it keeps me safe by keeping my download speed at 23Kbps keeps the virus away because i'm to slow to download them  .

2005-07-17 23:03:31 EST: 23 / 18
Your download speed : 23965 bps, or 23 kbps.
A 2.9 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 19009 bps, or 18 kbps.

I lost   

BTW: it took me like 3 minuets to run that test


----------



## flame1117

at lwast get  a 56k seroisly haha....


----------



## Cloud

2005-07-18 17:30:08 EST: 1883 / 2665
Your download speed : 1928819 bps, or 1883 kbps.
A 235.4 KB/sec transfer rate.

Your upload speed : 2728961 bps, or 2665 kbps.

somehow my upload speed is faster...haha


----------



## flame1117

what kkind of internet do you have, dosn't even make sence.


----------



## mega10169

What the heck, what kind of interent is that?


----------



## meaustinme

hum mines 
734 down 
236 up


----------



## al244

Your download speed : 697887 bps, or 681 kbps.
A 85.1 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 134947 bps, or 131 kbps.

Verizon DSL

Yeah it sucks. I'm looking for a new ISP so please help me out. Check out my thread: http://www.computerforum.com/showthread.php?t=18529.


----------



## 4W4K3

2005-08-05 12:14:04 EST: 2014 / 364
Your download speed : 2062961 bps, or 2014 kbps.
A 251.8 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 373126 bps, or 364 kbps.

I'm on wireless Wired would be faster i think. And for some reason i don't think that's very accurate either. I live in Frisco, TX.

Other test site gives me: 

Your line speed:

2615.4 Kbps

320.5 K bytes/sec


----------



## jimcdr

*Whats the speed of your bandwidth?*

What is the speed of your bandwidth?
Click Here to find out...

Mine is 3mb/s


----------



## Holiday

that is       0


----------



## dragon2309

mine is 1.7 megabits per second


----------



## Filip

40.2 kilobits per second


----------



## The_Other_One

I got an even 2Mb.  I thought it was faster before, but I guess with more people using the internet around campus, it slows down...

I'll try to check it on the campus LAN sometime(using RoadRunner now...)


----------



## flame1117

It doesn't work for me, because as far as i know I have a 5mbps connection, not a 30mbps like it says :/


----------



## Hairy_Lee

808.1 kilobits per second


----------



## alanuofm

1.2 Mb/s.  :/  but heading back to the campus in a few days


----------



## Praetor

Threads merged.


----------



## SirJay

2.7 megabits per second

hmmm maybe it is not like that all the time though.  I sure wish I could keep that speed when downloading lol


----------



## s_m_w_d

MMMMM Bandwidth! 
Communications: 16.9 kilobits per second
Storage: 2.1 kilobytes per second
1MB file download: 8.3 minutes
Subjective rating Very slow that really sucks


----------



## Yo-Yo

i usualy get 25.6 kb per sec. download
25.6 kb per sec. uplaod


----------



## Filip

56k rules


----------



## Geoff

lol, i have dsl, cant believe i used to try and play online games with 56k


----------



## Lorand

The highest I can go with my cable is 30 kB/s (both UL and DL). Not quite a broadband connection, but it's ok for me.


----------



## mikekelly

I got this

2005-08-31 15:43:13 EST: 718 / 199
Your download speed : 736101 bps, or 718 kbps.
A 89.8 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 203806 bps, or 199 kbps.

I usually get 119 kbps though when using bitlord or ares 

My deal is will AOL for 1mb down and 0.5mb up


----------



## skidude

Your download speed :2739 kbps.
A 342.3 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed :  419 kbps.

I have Adelphia Cable Internet, so I guess this is a pretty good score.


----------



## age123

Mine

2005-08-31 21:38:19 EST: 1619 / 232
Your download speed : 1658128 bps, or 1619 kbps.
A 202.4 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 238035 bps, or 232 kbps.


----------



## The Astroman

570 Down, 103 up...


----------



## skidude

56K i presume....


----------



## The Astroman

Nope, it's supposed to be 600kbs download and 100 upload, an ADSL connection. The results meet those values!


----------



## Filip

Your download speed : 44443 bps, or 43 kbps.
A 5.4 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 25675 bps, or 25 kbps.

I'm the best


----------



## skidude

Lol, before I got cable internet my AOL download speed averaged between 2 and 3.5 k'b a second....... it was soooooo ssssslllllooooooowwwww.....


----------



## Rambo

2005-09-01 16:42:54 EST: 267 / 56
Your download speed : 274010 bps, or 267 kbps.
A 33.4 KB/sec transfer rate.
Your upload speed : 57930 bps, or 56 kbps.

I hate my broadband... Ahh well, it atleast is enough for me to game online, and browse the internet...


----------



## 4W4K3

I had to bring this back to life. Look at my new Cable speeds


----------



## tweaker

Leecherline... ^^

j/k


----------



## 4W4K3

lol. i like it so far, but the upload speeds are terrible.


----------



## darkdreamer1

Your download speed : 903 kbps or 112.9 KB/sec.
Your upload speed : 117 kbps or 14.7 KB/sec.


----------



## Filip

SUPER FAST INTERNET, CHECK IT OUT!!!

2005-11-02 17:30:42 EST: *45 / 25 
*Your download speed : 45 kbps or 5.6 KB/sec.
Your upload speed : 25 kbps or 3.1 KB/sec.

that's the fastes i've ever seen


----------



## NHD tech

Your download speed : 1321 kbps or 165.1 KB/sec.
Your upload speed : 639 kbps or 79.9 KB/sec


----------



## Lordmord

1219 / 2655
Your download speed : 1219 kbps or 152.4 KB/sec.

Your upload speed : 2655 kbps or 331.9 KB/sec.


----------



## Fuzz

2005-11-07 13:15:04 EST: 1347 / 1646
Your download speed : 1347 kbps or 168.4 KB/sec.
Your upload speed : 1646 kbps or 205.8 KB/sec.


----------



## kurra_t

Your download speed : 602 kbps or 75.2 KB/sec
Your upload speed : 2181 kbps or 272.7 KB/sec


----------



## Geoff

kurra_t said:
			
		

> Your download speed : 602 kbps or 75.2 KB/sec
> Your upload speed : 2181 kbps or 272.7 KB/sec



i think you got those mixed up, either that or you were downloading some big file when you ran the test.


----------



## Motoxrdude

«1211 down
«315 up


----------



## 4W4K3

Yay! new scores!

http://www.broadbandreports.com/tweakr/block:31e59af?service=cable&speed=6000&os=winXP&via=normal

Perfect tweaking with TCPOptimizer, finally got it right for once!





A bit faster than my last one. If only it was like this all the time, when others are online it's usually ~5000kbps


----------



## tweaker

The server going pretty much full on the upstream.


----------



## Geoff

Whats your up speed tweaker?  And i have that same widget on my desktop.


----------



## tweaker

geoff5093 said:
			
		

> Whats your up speed tweaker? And i have that same widget on my desktop.


 
10/10Mbps uncapped fiber, sometimes a little faster though.

Yes I decided to try the widget when I saw yours.


----------



## vortmax

Your download speed : 4356 kbps or 544.5 KB/sec.
Your upload speed : 472 kbps or 59.1 KB/sec.

100Mb cable.


----------



## 4W4K3

vortmax said:
			
		

> Your download speed : 4356 kbps or 544.5 KB/sec.
> Your upload speed : 472 kbps or 59.1 KB/sec.
> 
> 100Mb cable.



How is that 100Mbit cable? You're getting less than 5Mb's...


----------



## vortmax

Because it's not 100 mb past their server necesarily.


----------



## 4W4K3

vortmax said:
			
		

> Because it's not 100 mb past their server necesarily.



But still...less than 5% efficiency? I'd be switching ISP's if i was paying for a 100Mb connection and only getting 5Mb or less. We pay for a 6Mb and get over 6Mb at times, usually ~5.4Mb or so though. Either he made a huge typo or he's getting screwed.


----------



## elmarcorulz

With a 100Mb connection, you should be downloading at 12.5 MegaBYTE a second, and the test shows you download at half a megabyte


----------



## Geoff

Maybe the place where he tested his speed cant go above 5MB.


----------



## 4W4K3

www.speakeasy.net/speedtest is a good one, i've seen people post with over 30Mb connections.


----------



## Filip

filip-matijevic said:
			
		

> 2005-11-02 17:30:42 EST: *45 / 25
> *Your download speed : 45 kbps or 5.6 KB/sec.
> Your upload speed : 25 kbps or 3.1 KB/sec.


i used to have 56K and it was just too slow, a week ago i got myself a 512/128 ADSL connection and it rocks, thats a very huge leap for me from 56K


----------



## Hairy_Lee

estimated line speed (K bits per second): 1043.5 
estimated line speed (K bytes per second): 127.9 

all taken from zdnet

im waiting to be upgraded to 4mb.... should be much better then


----------



## Filip

4W4K3 said:
			
		

> How is that 100Mbit cable? You're getting less than 5Mb's...



he's maybe looking at his LAN connection speed, its 100Mb, he should test his speed here: *Abeltronica*


----------



## hypojam

Your download speed : 454 kbps or 56.8 KB/sec.
Your upload speed : 230 kbps or 28.7 KB/sec.


----------



## joelmagar

Download: 2156 
Upload: 379

goin off wireless too but i know for sure that without wireless it runs way faster than this


----------



## brian

Please DO NOT bring up old threads.


----------

